# Locker leaking



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

This is probably not unique to Bursner but I figured this forum was as good as any.

I have an Ixeo 585, the smallest of the Ixeo range. It has a large locker on the offside which has leaked from new. 

We are in Scotland and our dealer is in the Cotwolds so that's not good,but they have been extremely helpful sending me a new rubber trim and sealant(I'm a joiner by trade so I agreed to sort it).

The rubber trim turned out to be a smoke screen as the problem is capillary attraction up and over the plastic trim that surrounds the hatch, at least I was convinced it was the problem. 

I removed this trim and sealed it on with sikaflex, but I still have a leak albeit a lot less now. The van has 5 year water ingress guarantee so I will get it fixed but it means a trip south. My local dealer won't undertake the work because Bursner don't pay enough for warranty work.. 

Does anyone else have this problem? If so, did you solve it?

thanks

MAC 8)


----------



## harrispram (Dec 17, 2008)

We have an aviano and our garage door leaks. It appears to be a badly fitted door, it only has one lock in the middle of the door we really feel that it needs another lock in the top corner as this is where the water comes in. Anybody tried this and if so did it solve the problem


----------



## blondy (Aug 23, 2007)

*Leaking locker*

It does occasionally on our elegance, I am going to put a fiammi anti drip strip above as I did a above the drivers and passenger doors,
It worked a treet, especially when getting in or out in the rain.


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi

My problem was the actual frame trim(Alu)of the hatch. The water was penetrating in the top and running around and finding the lowest point. The rubbers, as mentioned earlier, were the smoke screen.

regards

Cliff 8)


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

On our old Autotrail both garage doors leaked. The water was getting in between the alloy door frame and ended up on the garage floor. I took the doors off and removed the alloy trim from both doors and inserted mastic and rebuilt. This sorted it until we sold it and bought an Elegance.

Dill


----------



## Arrachogaidh (Sep 27, 2011)

My 2006 Elegance has started leaking in the rear garage as well as the under floor lockers. Sometimes it seems to be overflow from the water tank valve when driving but mainly rainwater ingress I suspect. Hate to think what the cost of new seals will be. :roll:


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*leaking doors*

I have an elliance 821. My garage door lets water in on the odd occasion. When the rain is heavy and the wind blows straight onto the door then the seal is beaten. Other than that itdoes not leak, even with a hose pointed at it when washing the van.

Neil


----------



## dpsuk999 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have an elegance 690 and fingers crossed does not leak, however I have to say that on 1 occasion when I was parked on a site and the van was tilted to the right hand side (only there 1 night so did not bother to level it) I noticed water did drip in through the bathroom roof window in the corner, only slightly which I put down to it been on a tilt.


----------



## Dill (Jun 3, 2010)

You could always take out one of the plastic shims behind the lock. This will bring the door closer to the seal when shut.

Dill


----------



## dipsie (May 30, 2008)

We have owned two Burstner 821`s, both of them have leaked in the lower lockers. We were shortly going to take delivery of a used late model 821 but after having a second inspection and a trail drive in I have not proceeded with the deal. The vehicle rattled and creaked like nothing I had ever driven before, but the lower lockers had had so much water left in them that the Schault electrical distribution unit was corroded and showing rust on other bits. By the look of things this is common on Burstners. It is not only Burstner that seem to suffer from damp ingress but we had the misfortune to buy a new Adria 707SG that even went back to the factory for repairs but was returned in such a state that our dealer took it back under the ` Sale of Goods Act`, unfortunately this caused a severing of many years of good relationship with our dealer. Sorry to have got sidetracked ! Dipsie


----------



## cliffhanger (Jun 27, 2008)

Hi 

As regards the earlier posts concerning the leaks, the source may be the metal frame around the door and not the rubber seals. 

I mentioned at the start of this thread that I replaced seals on an Ixeo and it made no difference. The water was penetrating between the body and the metal frame surround and finding the lowest point(the inside of the locker!)

Hosepipe tests never revealed this.

MAC 8)


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

I was getting some dampness in the garage on my 747 and blamed the large door. I even got in and closed the door behind me to check for daylight but it was fine. It eventually turned out to be from somewhere else (underneath right at the back) but because I park on a slope it was hard to find at first.

Anyway, I put some thought into it and I have a theory about it. The doors are on the UK offside. When it is raining (or there is a lot of spray) I believe they can allow water in when you pass a vehicle coming in the opposite direction. There is a pressure wave which could in theory push water past the rubber seal and into the van.

It's just a theory. :wink:


----------

